# Any recommendations on changes for my current room



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

I am free to move anything around in the room, would be interested in how you would set up this room.










Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm assuming this has to serve as a casual room (great room/living room) in addition to being a home theater type room. In which case it's hard to do much with the furniture. But, if it were my intentions to make it a semi-dedicated HT room where it would be priority over anything else... I'd build a riser behind the large sofa and place the small sofa on the riser.

Otherwise, I'm not sure there is much you can do as far as speaker locations, etc.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I'd build a riser behind the large sofa and place the small sofa on the riser.


Personally, I would do it the other way around...Place the larger sofa on a riser and the smaller one in front..
Also it looks like you are going to need some serious acoustic control with all that glass, but I'l leave that for the experts to determine..
How big is that room?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

The room is just over 20 x 20? I am talking to the wife about lowering the ceiling. We raised it about 7 years ago.

This is a picture from the large couch.










The back of the room.


----------

